
Partyshare is open source file sharing built on the P2P hypermedia protocol IPFS - liotier
https://partysha.re/
======
bhstahl
Thanks for posting liotier! IPFS is a great project with incredible
implications. I wanted to get involved so I figured building something with it
would be a good start. Any and all feedback is much appreciated.

------
mbs348
Looks cool, does this only work over local networks?

